# Microsoft Office 2003 Professional wont install on Windows 7 64bit edition



## stammski (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, 

I am having issues with installing Office 2003 Professional on my HP Pavilion Elite - Windows 7 64-bit machine which I just purchased. I understand that there has been some issues with the compatitablity from the 32-bit to the 64-bit verison but I have found sites that states Office 2003 is compatitable with Windows 7 and some people have had success installing it on their own 64bit machines. I have two other PCs (Gateway desktop and HP Laptop) which are running the XP 32bit operating system with this Gateway Distribution CD (bought it with my Gateway machine years ago) - Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Software. I was able to succesfully install Office on my HP laptop even when its a Gateway Distribution CD so I know that is not the issue. 

The issue I have ran into is when I install it by by-assing the front-end installation process (opened the Office setup.exe file on the CD drive or even copied it to my HD) the Installshield program comes up and it starts the installation process. However, when it is performing the requested services an error pops-up stating the following "This verison of Office is not compatitable with your system" then closes out. Now, I have tried to run the setup program under Windows XP (Service pack 2 and 3) and neither works.

In addition, I have uninstalled the office 2007 trial software and any other Office viewer programs from my machine. However, I still have Microsoft Works 9.0 still installed because I wouldnt think it would effect the Office 2003 Installation process. I also have done research and found many sites which mentions about needing to streamline the Sp3 Hotfixes patch installation in order to fix some capatitablity issues but I cant even run this updated patch in till I can get my machine to install the Office software. 

Please let me know if I am missing a step during my installation process. Any help would be appreciated.

Office 2003 Professional - Ver: 11.0.5614.0

Thanks
Jason


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Although I haven't heard of it before, it's possible that whatever you purchased is some type of OEM version of Office that can only be installed on the Gateway computer you bought it with.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since it was bought with your Gateway, it just may be a OEM, and must be installed on a Gateway machine and it the issue?


----------



## stammski (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I dont think thats the issue here since i bought a HP Pavilion DV1000 Laptop with Windows XP several years ago and I was able to successfully install the Gateway (OEM) Office 2003 Professional software on the machine and is still working today. I cant beleive Microsoft has added an additional security point in Windows 7 for checking if the machine is a Dell, HP, Gateway...ect. I wonder if there is an issue with the actual installer being a 32-bit vs 64-bit software? 

In an additional note, I played with the regristry files today by completely deleting the Office regristries (of course I have backed them all ready) and try installing Office again but it still did not work. I also wanted to add that i have FrontPage 2000 which was on a separate disc and that was able to fully install. 

Let me know if anyone else has some ideas...

Thanks
Jason


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Generally, you can only install Office on one computer.


----------



## stammski (Dec 13, 2009)

I totally agree hence why I will be retiring my HP laptop if I can get this new HP Windows 7 to work with Office 2003 Professional. I really think its something with the installer since it only takes about less than a min for the error to come up. I notice that while it starts processing the setup, the installer program trys to find a directory (i cant read it since its so fast) and then gives me the error. I dont even have the chance to type in my activiation code or anything. In addition, I have unpluged my internet connection and still doesnt work.


----------



## georgeg2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have successfully installed Office 2003 Professional on my Win7-64 machine but, like your experience, it wasn't easy. The CD wouldn't autorun the install and I had to manually start the install process. My install failed several times until finally, it took. I can't tell you that I did anything different on that particular attempt, just got lucky. I'd say, keep on trying, it can be done. Now that its installed, it runs well. I did have Works installed and didn't remove it until after I got Office running. I don't remember whether or not there was a trial version of Office 2007 installed or not. If there was, I would have removed that before trying the 2003 install. Anyway, good luck and keep on plugging away at it. Eventually, it will install. (Famous last words!)


----------



## stammski (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I want to say thank you for all of your support and help with my issue. I was finally able to install Office 2003 Professional (OEM verison) on my Windows 7 64 bit platform. 

I am not sure if Windows 7 platform checks the Office 2003 Professional disc if its a OEM vs Retail verison or if Windows 7 did not like the initial installer from the disc. However, I was able to pull off the "Office 2003 Setup Files" folder from my other machine (within the program files directory) and transfer them over to my local drive on Windows 7. Within this folder there was a setup.exe and all of the necessary data (350 mb worth) to fully install Office 2003 without a problem. 

For anyone who is looking to upgrade their XP or Vista to Windows 7 and has a OEM verison of Office 2003 Professional, I would suggest to get of copy of Office 2003 Setup Files folder before upgrading the operating system.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, Although i have not experianced this myself i have heard of compatability isues between 7-64 and office, the problem may not be limited to office 2k3, good work to those who have installed ok...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It is really illegal to use ANY OEM software on a second machine as it is licensed to the hardware it came with.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If its an OEM copy you should not be using it on more then one computer or any other computer then the one it was shipped with. Closing thread.


----------

